
Memories selectively, safely erased in mice - mariorz
https://my.mcg.edu/portal/page/portal/News/archive/2008/59D79F7394B95694E0440003BAD149FF
======
cliffy
Wow, we are talking Philip K. Dick stories right here. Eternal Sunshine of the
Spotless Mind, etc.

If this is reliably applied to humans, well, the implications are just
staggering.

~~~
river_styx
Seriously. I'm in dire need of erasing my ex.

~~~
jwilliams
I'd like to erase all memory of the movie Johnny Mnemonic... and maybe
Paycheck too.

------
markbao
I hope someone buys the patent off of them and holds it idle.

~~~
randallsquared
Care to explain why you don't want people having control over their memories?

~~~
ars
Because maybe the word "their" will be replaced with "other peoples"?

You might think "such a person won't care about patents", but I can think of
many nightmare scenarios, which a common criminal will be able to do if such a
thing were possible.

It's bad enough with the drugs that already exist.

~~~
randallsquared
Well, that's how technology works. It's a rare device or procedure which can't
be used as part of some nefarious plan, but that's no reason to ban or
suppress the devices or procedures.

~~~
yters
Are you sure the really bad stuff isn't banned, or covered up? Saying no
security through obscurity does have its limits.

~~~
randallsquared
Obviously I can't be _sure_ , but I think the level of success had by
nonproliferation of nuclear technologies is indicative of what we could expect
from that, and I don't see any strong evidence of it.

------
Tichy
"You will feel like every time, it's a new toy"

I hope he meant "the mouse will feel like every time, it's a new toy".

I hope I haven't written this before. If so, my apologies, but I couldn't
remember.

------
ntoshev
Memories are supposedly interconnected. Interesting what would happen to
related memories.

